# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Awesome Villa Rental Site

## Dorocke

I just happened upon this because of a Napa villa that caught my eye-  There are some amazing villas for the Caribbean and many other areas.  

http://www.beautiful-places.com/index.php

----------


## NHDiane

I've never seen this one...I'd be curious to hear if anyone has ever used them.  Thanks for posting

----------

